
Android Candy Crush solver - TripleH
https://applidium.com/en/news/candy_crush_solver/
======
k__
Nice work. :)

In 2009 I wrote something like this while interning at a big company where I
had nothing interesting to do for "Bejewled Blitz" (a popular FB-game of that
time).

